# Non aggiornate gawk!

## cerri

Per carita', non aggiornate gawk alla versione 3.1.2, qualsiasi release.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18127

Oppure state pronti a non montare i vostri filesystem.

----------

## bsolar

Per chi come me legge questo troppo tardi, per risolvere i casini creati da gawk-3.1.2 bisogna (oltre ovviamente a downgradare gawk), a quanto pare, riemergere baselayout, quindi riemergere (ancora la versione 3.1.1) gawk e sed (non so perché, letto in una thread...).

PS: questa thread.

PPS: non so se sia necessario anche emergere nuovamente gawk e sed, ma ha funzionato...  :Wink: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Io devo installarla ora Gentoo, c'è un modo per fare 

emerge -up world

emerge -u world

escludendo dall'upgrade il pacchetto incriminato?

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Io devo installarla ora Gentoo, c'è un modo per fare 
> 
> emerge -up world
> 
> emerge -u world
> ...

 

Workaround sporco ma semplice? Rimuovi l'ebuild dal portage tree...

```
# rm /usr/portage/sys-apps/gawk/gawk-3.1.2-r2.ebuild
```

PS: ricorda che se fai 'emerge sync' prima che riparino l'errore (o correggendo il pacchetto o mascherandolo) devi cancellarlo di nuovo prima di un update.

----------

## cerri

Anche perche' e' stato troppo tardi...  :Sad: 

CMQ non e' vero di sed, ma di baselayout si.

In sostanza basta fare l'emerge del gawk vecchio (3.1.1-r1) e dell'ultimo baselayout.

CMQ questo problema ce l'hanno quelli che aggiornano con ACCEPTED_KEYOWRDS=~x86.

Attenti...  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Anche perche' e' stato troppo tardi... 

 

Il tuo avatar. È per questo che sbatti la testa contro il muro?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

No, sto propagando le policy.

C:\> secedit /supc_policy brain_policy /enforce

E' una lunga storia, ma e' nata durante l'installazione di EXCHANGE e dello switch a Windows 2000 nella mia azienda. UN INCUBO.

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> No, sto propagando le policy.
> 
> C:\> secedit /supc_policy brain_policy /enforce
> 
> E' una lunga storia, ma e' nata durante l'installazione di EXCHANGE e dello switch a Windows 2000 nella mia azienda. UN INCUBO.

 

È un segno. Una premonizione. Un'ombra nera che aleggia sul mio destino!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Tra circa un mese anche noi passeremo a Windows 2000.

So che è una procedura in cui c'è poco di che divertirsi (nonostante la gioia di zappare tutti quegli orripilanti windows 98 e NT4...  :Twisted Evil: ), ma la tua testimonianza non è edificante...  :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

Ti servira' cosi' spesso il comando

secedit /refreshpolicy machine_policy /enforce

che noi abbiamo fatto su tutti i servers un file batch.  :Wink: 

Si chiama: RendiIndisponibileIlSistema.bat.  :Very Happy: 

E cosi' io per riprendermi e far funzionare tutto devo propagare le policy, ma lo faccio contro il muro poiche' la propagazione rende il sistema indisponibile e senza un appoggio potrei cadere a terra  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

[quote="bsolar"] *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Io devo installarla ora Gentoo, c'è un 
> 
> ```
> # rm /usr/portage/sys-apps/gawk/gawk-3.1.2-r2.ebuild
> ```
> ...

 

Ottimo, grazie   :Wink: 

----------

